# Cb06 female brazilian rainbow boa - proven



## daveyboy007 (Dec 11, 2011)

Looking to sell but out of touch on prices. Open to ideas. 

She has been bred once and produced 25+ offspring in 2012

Eats well but prefers chicks to rats


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Rumour has it that they have no value so should be given away. I'll happily take her.


----------



## daveyboy007 (Dec 11, 2011)

ian14 said:


> Rumour has it that they have no value so should be given away. I'll happily take her.


I said out of the game not gone insane buddy ha ha....

Make an offer you never know...

Any idea what I should be asking? I dont want to get slayed in the classifieds


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

daveyboy007 said:


> I said out of the game not gone insane buddy ha ha....
> 
> Make an offer you never know...
> 
> Any idea what I should be asking? I dont want to get slayed in the classifieds


I was joking. But if you want to give her to me?!
Seriously, though, I would be asking at least £150. Female, proven breeder etc. 
A quick Google search should show a rough idea.
They have gone up in value since 2006.


----------



## daveyboy007 (Dec 11, 2011)

Yeah i know buddy. Thanks for the advice


----------



## Swindinian (May 4, 2020)

Nice looking specimen 👍 still has prominent orange ocelli on the side crescents.

Guessing she is at least 14 years old?

A few people have given away their BRBs to the right home, I have also seen them for sale between £75 to £300.
Shop prices for neonates tend to range from £120 - £200, occ £250.

Age might make a difference, and how picky you are on where she goes to.

Andy

edit just reread the title CB06!


----------



## daveyboy007 (Dec 11, 2011)

Swindinian said:


> Nice looking specimen 👍 still has prominent orange ocelli on the side crescents.
> 
> Guessing she is at least 14 years old?
> 
> ...


Thanks Andy. 
I really appreciate your detailed response. She is a great example of a BRB. 

Dave


----------

